# New Warranty Coverage Plan



## banglenot (Feb 10, 2004)

I spent some quality time with BMW Customer Service today regarding their just released (to dealers) supplemental warranty coverage.

NOTE: below is the gist of the conversation. I have NO written material on this, so consider this new information, probably with errors in the details. I do not know what marketing name has been applied. It is not up on their website yet.

Do not debate this with me: I'm only reporting what I was told.

I would appreciate it if a dealer would provide details.

I called to confirm whether CPO covered Idrive (on my 530). I was specifically told it does not cover anything associated with Idrive, including the display, electronics of Idrive, software and so forth. So, beyond the basic warranty period, you're on your own.

But, I *was* told the following:

1. BMW has very recently released to dealers a new supplemental warranty program.
2. It is NOT CLEAR whether it replaces the warranty extension terms of CPO in any way. CPO is still the checklist to bring a car to minimum standards for resale. My _impression_ is that the warranty terms of CPO will separate from the mechanical refit standards, but this question was not asked.
3. The coverage is underwritten by safeguard (an insurance company). No independent website identified for it.
4. Coverages are called Powertrain Plus; Gold; and Platinum. I have no details, EXCEPT that Idrive is supposedly covered under Platinum.
5. There are various time/mileage levels: 5/100 6/100 7/70 7/100. I have no further details.
6. Supposedly any BMW still in warranty can be insured. I do not know if any BMW at all (such as an off warranty 60K mile unit) can be insured. I was told that a car does not have to be bought from a dealer to be insured.
7. BMW has given the Dealers MSRP's for the various coverage levels. They were not available to me. The dealers will set prices based on MSRP. I do not know if they will be negotiable or how much.
8. I was told this a replacement for Original Owners Protection Plan offering. I do not know further details.

Again, I'm only reporting my conversation. If any of you dealers have something specific, post it so we can have the facts.

_(Editorial comment: I would not buy my 530 off lease if Idrive is not covered by some plan. Since CPO extended warranty as it exists today does not cover Idrive, I am likely to go to another manufacturer for my next car. End of editorial comment.)_

Let the discussion begin...

Regards,

Terry


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Regarding the CPO warranty and iDrive coverage. Their answer doesn't make sense to me. This is what the "What is covered" section says - "The broad coverage includes the parts and systems listed below *except where specifically noted in the 'Not Covered' section* of The Certified Pre-Owned BMW Protection Plan Consumer Information Statement (available for examination at your BMW center)

Engine
Automatic/Manual Transmission
Front Suspension
Rear Suspension
Steering
Brakes 
ABS Brake System

*Electrical*
Air Conditioning/Heating System
Cooling System
Interior/Exterior
Fuel System 
Final Drive Assembly, Propeller Shaft

and "What is not covered" - *"Accessories*
Radio/cassette player, telephone, *navigation system*, CD changer, or any components of those systems; non-original equipment parts, components or accessories"

The navigation system may be integrated into the iDrive, but it is entirely possible to have iDrive and not have navigation (excepting the 3er). It seems to me iDrive is an electrical component. I always take with a grain of salt what a customer service rep tells me.


----------



## SeaTown (Nov 9, 2006)

Thats pretty accurate information you posted...

what was the question you had?


----------



## banglenot (Feb 10, 2004)

Seatown,

Thanks. Just looking for the facts:

1. What's it cost for each plan. How does each plan compare to CPO? What are the details?

2. Does it replace the CPO plan for all future extended warranty efforts?

3. If I buy CPO today to get the .9 financing, can I upgrade the plan later with Platinum to cover the idrive? Or, am I stuck with the CPO I bought today?

4. If I buy the car _without_ CPO now, can I put on the new plan later (I assume before my standard warranty expires)?

Briefly, I'd like to buy my 530: but no coverage on idrive makes it a non-starter. If BMW won't even warrant the device that probably costs $2K to replace, why would I want to own it?

Thanks,

Terry


----------



## banglenot (Feb 10, 2004)

tturedraider said:


> Regarding the CPO warranty and iDrive coverage. Their answer doesn't make sense to me. This is what the "What is covered" section says - "The broad coverage includes the parts and systems listed below *except where specifically noted in the 'Not Covered' section* of The Certified Pre-Owned BMW Protection Plan Consumer Information Statement (available for examination at your BMW center)
> 
> Engine
> Automatic/Manual Transmission
> ...


I asked the question very carefully and specifically, since I'd also read the above. The answer I got was unequivocal: "Idrive is not covered under CPO". I asked again, since I don't know if I want to own a 530 with no coverage on the idrive. Same answer. Suggest you call CS and see if you get a different answer: I'd be glad to be wrong.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Apparently BMW has announced new Extended Warranties-

These replace the old ***8220;OOP***8221; that came in one flavor- namely ***8216;CPO-like***8217; coverage, for a total of 6 years and 100k miles, whichever comes first.


These were announced October 12, 2009. Not surprisingly, not much posted here in the dealer forums by ***8216;dealers***8217;. Even MSRPs should be public, right?

Plans come in three coverages- Basic Power train, Mid-level, and ***8220;Platinum***8221;

Plans also have various time spans- I noted a 6 year/100k as well as a 7 year/100k. 

Notably, you MUST purchase these before 45,000 miles or 45 months, whichever comes first- so 5k before the warranty expires or 3 months before the warranty expires.

I do not know if there is a ***8216;hold period***8217; in order to be able to transfer to a new buyer. The old OOP required you to buy the plan at least 90 days prior to selling your car to another owner, otherwise the plan would not transfer.

Prices are stupid expensive, but these were MSRP. As usual, the mark up is high and secret.


----------



## banglenot (Feb 10, 2004)

ard said:


> These were announced October 12, 2009. Not surprisingly, not much posted here in the dealer forums by 'dealers'. Even MSRPs should be public, right?
> 
> Plans come in three coverages- Basic Power train, Mid-level, and "Platinum"
> 
> ...


Great info, Ard.

So, dealers, what's the story?


----------



## SeaTown (Nov 9, 2006)

banglenot said:


> Seatown,
> 
> Thanks. Just looking for the facts:
> 
> ...


Each plan is different depending on model I think. I dont have much to do with them as out F and I department is the shizzle.... I dont see anywhere that says you can upgrade to Platinum from normal coverage.

As ard says you can extend the coverage without CPO providing you have the correct mileage and what not.


----------



## SeaTown (Nov 9, 2006)

To be honest there are that many connotations and variables I just put the vin number in to DCS and it tells me what the car qualifies for...

Heres an example of what a 530i is eligible for:

ESC 0000000015 - ESC PT+ 60M/100K Mls N/A 1850.00 50.00 PT 
ESC 0000000018 - ESC GD 60M/100K Mls N/A 2580.00 50.00 GD 
ESC 0000000021 - ESC PL 60M/100K Mls N/A 2850.00 50.00 PL 
ESC 0000000024 - ESC PT+ 72M/100K Mls N/A 2120.00 50.00 PT 
ESC 0000000027 - ESC GD 72M/100K Mls N/A 3040.00 50.00 GD 
ESC 0000000030 - ESC PL 72M/100K Mls N/A 3380.00 50.00 PL 
ESC 0000000033 - ESC PT+ 84M/70K Mls N/A 2180.00 50.00 PT 
ESC 0000000036 - ESC GD 84M/70K Mls N/A 3140.00 50.00 GD 
ESC 0000000039 - ESC PL 84M/70K Mls N/A 3500.00 50.00 PL 
ESC 0000000042 - ESC PT+ 84M/100K Mls N/A 2390.00 50.00 PT 

As soon as you CPO a car these options go away, leading me to believe you cannot upgrade - but who knows what the future holds.

The mark up is a secret just like it is on most things you buy :rollseyes: other than cars...

How much profit did McDonalds make out of you on your kids happy meal?


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Actually I think I recall seeing that they rate the different models with 'code letters', and that depending on the code (A,B,C,D,E...) (my x5 35d is a "D") there are different rates.

I'm dying to see the particulars on the policy (ie fine print), and who is the ultimate underwriter on the policy- if it isn't BMW, then it is a bit of a different value, IMHO.


A Platinum plan, 6/100, for the x5 diesel was $4730 or so. just going from memory. This dealers competitive plan, funded by their own RRG, was $3800. Clearly this dealer would be happy selling their own plans and not BMWs.

A

PS Seatown. Thanks.


----------



## banglenot (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks, Seatown. Gives us all a place to start.

Regards,

Terry


----------



## mellostock (Jan 29, 2007)

Does anyone have the pricing for a 07 335 Convertible? I'm close to 45k miles now.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

mellostock said:


> Does anyone have the pricing for a 07 335 Convertible? I'm close to 45k miles now.


You CANNOT buy any of these plans once you are over 45k!!!!

This is different than before when it was 49,999.9

Just FYI


----------



## vikingshelmut (Oct 15, 2009)

BTW I'm not 100% sure but it seems that this is now posted on the BMW website:
http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/Owner/BMWUltimateProtection/ExtendedVehicleProtection.aspx


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

vikingshelmut said:


> BTW I'm not 100% sure but it seems that this is now posted on the BMW website:
> http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/Owner/BMWUltimateProtection/ExtendedVehicleProtection.aspx


Interesting, the brochure specifically tells you NOT to use it to make a purchase decision and to request a copy of the "Contract Agreement Application"... I'll post up details when I get it.


----------



## wj94 (Jun 13, 2007)

$4700 for an X5 extended warranty? :yikes:


----------



## TLO03 (Oct 24, 2009)

can some tell me if you have to be the original owner to Buy this plan i.e. if i buy a non cpo 535i 08 30k mi. Can I go to my local dealer or forum sponsor and buy this plan?


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

TLO03 said:


> can some tell me if you have to be the original owner to Buy this plan i.e. if i buy a non cpo 535i 08 30k mi. Can I go to my local dealer or forum sponsor and buy this plan?


Based on my reading the brochure in the link above.

Yes.


----------



## TLO03 (Oct 24, 2009)

thanks ard, but could a dealer confirm this i called one dealer they said no so i want to be sure,, b/c if i find and buy one at an indy drive over and they say no i'd own a bmw close to being out of waranty,,, not good..


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

TLO03 said:


> thanks ard, but could a dealer confirm this i called one dealer they said no so i want to be sure,, b/c if i find and buy one at an indy drive over and they say no i'd own a bmw close to being out of waranty,,, not good..


When you call "a dealer" who knows _who_ you are speaking with!

The BMW warranty plans just changed- previously it was original owners. It may still be so. Try calling BMWNA cistomer service, then talk to the Finance Manager at the dealer. Indeed it my be original buyers only, but they brochure isn't clear on that.

A

Oh, you need to be under 45k miles and under 45 months....


----------

